# Name that carriage



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Just for fun Michaelvanessa posted a bunch of carriage drawings on his album. 
He asked me to post them, I thought it would be fun to see how many carriages types you could name.

I have no idea what the answers are, I could name a few though.

Number 1


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Number 2


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Number 3


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

number 4


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

number 5


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

number 6


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

number 7


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

and finally number 8


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I counted 18 different vehicles I thought I could name with relative certanty.
Michael you play last, you probably know them all.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I saw a hearse, a spindle back gig,cocking cart, dog cart, Pheaton, village cart,coach, drop front phaeton. recognize some others but not sure of the names


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I need to check out the difference between some of these carts.
An Irish jaunting cart and a cocking cart, we might be referring to the same cart.


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

I see the hearse, and one that looks something like the one I have, which the lady was calling a skeleton gig? I think the one in the last picture pulled by the black pony is called a governess cart? The big one pulled by the 4 whites, I would call a stage coach.

Danielle


----------

